# Map Version and FSC code help?



## ZimZimmerBMW (12 mo ago)

Hi, I have a f45 Active Tourer. I am looking to update my map. Current map version i have is 101143.4.412 Road Map Europe Route 2015-2A. Which version map should i download? Is it the Europe West one? Do i need a FSC code? If so can someone help with that?
VIN is WBA2B32050V668104.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pm I can help


----------



## embeee (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm I can help


can i have your help also? Please? I have f10 520d 2012


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

embeee said:


> can i have your help also? Please? I have f10 520d 2012


OK, pm sent


----------



## embeee (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> OK



Let me know what u need from me. Whatsapp?


----------



## 5v561 (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> OK, pm sent


Hi man! Would you mind help me work out my F60. Need active carplay and update map. 
Currently :TB-007.007.008
mb-007.007.008
Roadmap: Australia/Newzealand EVO 2020-1 (2021 map downloaded but no FSC code!)
NBTevo_U193841
VIN: 3B90639

Thank you very muchhhh!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

5v561 said:


> Hi man! Would you mind help me work out my F60. Need active carplay and update map.
> Currently :TB-007.007.008
> mb-007.007.008
> Roadmap: Australia/Newzealand EVO 2020-1 (2021 map downloaded but no FSC code!)
> ...


PM sent


----------



## email_advisory (9 mo ago)

Hi
I'm wondering what is needed to update map and fsc for this navigation in a 2015 F10

Europa
BMW Group
101143.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route
2015-2A
RL EntryNav_Nav_116293A

Thanks @shawnsheridan


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

email_advisory said:


> Hi
> I'm wondering what is needed to update map and fsc for this navigation in a 2015 F10
> 
> Europa
> ...


FSC Code and Map.


----------



## jorastur (8 mo ago)

Can someone help me with a FSC code...

Vin: 5E09115

It's for road map europe west ROUTE 2022-2


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

jorastur said:


> Can someone help me with a FSC code...
> 
> Vin: 5E09115
> 
> It's for road map europe west ROUTE 2022-2


PM sent


----------



## agouraM5 (Apr 10, 2007)

If still available, need to update map/nav for a '16 535 sport, VIN WBA5B1C56GG134412... Thanks in advance for any help!
AgouraM5/Steve


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

agouraM5 said:


> If still available, need to update map/nav for a '16 535 sport, VIN WBA5B1C56GG134412... Thanks in advance for any help!
> AgouraM5/Steve


Pm sent


----------



## Sukhoi33d (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
Can someone help me for a FSC code for ROUTE_Europe_West_2022-2[EntryNAV] 
VIN : P900908
BR


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sukhoi33d said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone help me for a FSC code for ROUTE_Europe_West_2022-2[EntryNAV]
> VIN : P900908
> BR


Pm sent info


----------



## ArrivanWyk (5 mo ago)

If still available, can you send me the same details. F30.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ArrivanWyk said:


> If still available, can you send me the same details. F30.


Pm sent


----------



## Neyke (4 mo ago)

Hello,can you help me for a FSC code for Road Map Europe Way 2022-2.
Vin: EH91964


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Neyke said:


> Hello,can you help me for a FSC code for Road Map Europe Way 2022-2.
> Vin: EH91964


Pm send info


----------



## spyman0 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi, Adalbert_77

Could you please help mefor FSC Code for 
*Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2023*

2 BMW
Vin :MMFYG440*6*0DZ30*390*
Vin :MMFYG440*7*0DZ30*740*

Thx so much in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

spyman0 said:


> Hi, Adalbert_77
> 
> Could you please help mefor FSC Code for
> *Road Map Southeast Asia NEXT 2023*
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Sandri2003 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm I can help


Hello Adalbert_77,
Can you help me with FSC code?
I would really appreciate it!
WBAMX1104DC976267
Road Map Premium East Europe 2022-1
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sandri2003 said:


> Hello Adalbert_77,
> Can you help me with FSC code?
> I would really appreciate it!
> WBAMX1104DC976267
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## mindoze84 (2 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert_77,
I need your help too with FSC code...

WBA2E510505E02380 was Road Map Europe Route 2016-1

I have Road Map Route East Europe 2021-1 maps in hand, any latest online?
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

2023 we can do

Pm sent


----------



## pici192 (2 mo ago)

Hi, the next map need to be updated to Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
Europa
BMW Group
101141.3.411
Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_F14421A

The map I have only fsc required!?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pici192 said:


> Hi, the next map need to be updated to Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
> Europa
> BMW Group
> 101141.3.411
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## Tring89 (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, 

I'm new to bmw, I want to update my road map EUROPE next 2013 to the latest maps please also can you provide me with a life time FSC code please? 😊🙏

Many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tring89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to bmw, I want to update my road map EUROPE next 2013 to the latest maps please also can you provide me with a life time FSC code please? 😊🙏
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent


----------



## Tomcat230 (2 mo ago)

Hola, Adalbert_77

¿Podría ayudarme con el Código FSC para
*Hoja de ruta europa SIGUIENTE 2023-1
D676724
Gracias *


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tomcat230 said:


> Hola, Adalbert_77
> 
> ¿Podría ayudarme con el Código FSC para
> *Hoja de ruta europa SIGUIENTE 2023-1
> Gracias *


PM sent


----------



## suky (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Adalbert
Could you please provide me with a code for
Europe West Move 2022 maps
Vin: WBAFW12050D164796

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

suky said:


> Hi Adalbert
> Could you please provide me with a code for
> Europe West Move 2022 maps
> Vin: WBAFW12050D164796
> ...


PM sent


----------



## dredg (10 d ago)

Hi, Adalbert_77 i have bmw 1 (vin WBA1C11070VV06098) with road map europe NEXT 2013 map Could you please help me for new map (2023?) and FSC Code ? thx


----------



## mbar88 (4 mo ago)

Can I get Fsc code norway - europa

WBAFR71040C726415

Thank you so much 🙏🏼


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mbar88 said:


> Can I get Fsc code norway - europa
> 
> WBAFR71040C726415
> 
> Thank you so much 🙏🏼


PM sent


----------



## Pixy10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, Adalbert_77 

I own a 2012 F11.
Could you please help me with the latest Japanese map of CIC and FSC code?

VIN is DW67309.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pixy10 said:


> Hi, Adalbert_77
> 
> I own a 2012 F11.
> Could you please help me with the latest Japanese map of CIC and FSC code?
> ...


PM sent


----------

